# Goat Can't Pee and It's not Stones



## Abaugh62 (Nov 13, 2012)

We took our 8-9 month old boer buckling into the vet last nite with suspected urinary calculi. He cut off the pizzle and a string of mucous expelled out. After he took xrays, it was determined that there were no stones and yet, he wasn't peeing either. He then attempted to flush out the penis but ran into a blockage but not a stone. He gave him dex and penicillin and sent us on our way. He was hoping that would help him pee. He still isn't peeing. The only time they can do surger to put in a catheter is now but we are unable to do that. I am open to any suggestions. He is getting vinegar water. We aren't new to boer goats and this is the first of this kind of experience. He did not get rammed or kicked. He is in his own pen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you continuing the dex? If there is inflammation, you would want to continue with an anti-inflammatory. 

Have you given him ammonium chloride? You could also give him Fruit Fresh (what you use to keep cut up fruit fresh). See if any of those will help him.

If the blockage wasn't a stone, what did the vet think it was?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It does sound like there's still a stone, just farther up.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I would be treating for stones. Ammonia chloride drenching at the treatment level. Or drenching with lemon juice and a powder call Fruit Fresh that you can get at the grocery store(every 3 or 4 hours)
I hate to be blunt, but he can't go with out peeing. 
dexamethozone,
banamine 
antibiotic(strong one)
ammonia chloride drenching.
I would do all of it, right away.


----------



## Abaugh62 (Nov 13, 2012)

How often would you do the dex? He has had two doses already - 12 hours apart. I will drench him as soon as I get home. How often would do this?


----------



## Abaugh62 (Nov 13, 2012)

By the way - they thought it was bruising from a stone that had passed. My son is very diligent about making sure that there is ammonia chloride in the water as well as a good goat feed.
I had planned on irrigating where the blockage is tonite with an ammonia chloride mixture to see if direct contact would help it break down. The blockage is about 1/4 inch down the shaft.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I had a similar problem with a wether, and it turned out to be a deformity in his urethra higher up. I did the same thing- took him in for UC and tried to treat it with no success, I ended up having to take him to Texas A&M where they opened him up to see what was wrong and then re-routed him to correct the problem.

Just something to think about, I don't think its common but it can happen. He's happy and healthy now. 

But he can't go very long without urinating or his bladder will burst, I would start working on him ASAP.

Good luck I hope everything turns out ok, keep us posted. Urinary problems are so scary with the boys


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Try the raw apple cider vinegar and give it to him straight. You can add it to grain or just leave it out for free choice. If its a congenital defect there may be nothing you can do. Poor guy! SOunds like he has been thru a lot already.


----------



## Abaugh62 (Nov 13, 2012)

We have been giving him penicillin but after reading so many posts - I am thinking that maybe LA200 would be a better drug of choice. He isn't really any better - there is some blood coming from his penis. We irrirgated several times last nite hoping to relieve some kind of pressure. We have continued to drench him with both Ammonium chloride and then lemon juice, alternating back and forth. We did not give dex today but did give another dose last nite. He had a fibrous mucous plug that came out of him when the pizzle was cut. We are wondering if he isn't plugged with some kind of mucous. At this point - there is only grasping for straws. The vet keeps telling me he will respond with antibiotics. Thanks for all of your help and suggestions!


----------



## Abaugh62 (Nov 13, 2012)

I will get the apple cider tonite. Had lemon juice and ammonium chloride on hand.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

if ammonia chloride isn't working, nothing will. 

What dosage are you using?
I know the prevention level is up to 1 1/2 teaspoon per day for a150lb animal. That would obviously be below the treatment level.


----------

